# light green hair algae w/gw



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

my ph is at 6.8 my gh is at 4 , my co2 is on a controller . i just install 6 t5 ho lights with 3 ballasts set for 11hr on my 110g tank , i live in aprtment where my thank is against the wall faces my patio door on the other end of the room witch faces the sunset at about 5pm -7pm , i doo try to bring down the shade about that time to keep the sun from hitting the tank, should i cut back on my lights to 10hr how about running my lights 216wpg for 10hr and have my other 108w turn on for a couple of hours [324wpg]in the middle of my 10hr for my midday lighting , does any one run there lights like this, for my alage i bought a uv light that i need to install soon to kill my gw


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

inkslinger said:


> ...should i cut back on my lights to 10hr how about running my lights 216wpg for 10hr and have my other 108w turn on for a couple of hours [324wpg]in the middle of my 10hr for my midday lighting ...


This is a very good idea. I do this on all my planted tanks.

Are you adding any nutrients for the plants? If so, what are you adding and how much? And what is your KH?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i haven't add any fert's but my KH is at 4


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Your CO2 is most probably too low. Raise it by lowering your controller setting to a pH of 6.6 or 6.5.

And with that much light and CO2, your plants will start starving soon if you do not fertilize...


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks, should i still cut back on the lights for 10hr , and add the midday brust for 4 hr in the middle


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've had good results with the noon burst as a lighting scheme.

So yes, give it a try.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

will i finish my black out , water change and a couple of days i will clean my filter , i drop my lights down to 4 t5 ho's 2 in the front and 2 in the back for 10hr and th 2 middle will come on for 4hr in the middle of the 10hr time , hopefully this will cut back my hair alage and gw i also bump up my co2 to drop my ph down to 6.6-6.7 and kh up to 4' , got to get more plants in there had to get rid of my lilaeopsis it had a lot of hair algae like to replace with some glosso and some more stim plants, will i just got my quarzt sleeve for my uv light that i order so i will be hooking that up this weeken


----------

